# Challenges with Sony A7R



## RGF (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi

I rented a Sony A7R and after the week was over I had a love / hate relationship with the body.

The biggest challenge I faces was AF in live view. Unlike my Canon cameras I could not figure out how magnify an area on the rear LCD screen.

The viewfinder was very interesting and for the most part great - I could see the level indicators and even the histogram. The body was nice and light, and even though AF did not work most several of my lens with the metabones adapter this did not matter much for landscape photography.


----------



## martti (Mar 16, 2015)

If the menus are about the same as on the a6000, it jumps on if you turn the focusing ring while on manual focus.


----------



## msm (Mar 16, 2015)

When getting a new body, it is usually good practice to spend a day or 2 to dive into the menus and learn all the options and set up the camera to behave as desired.

For instance you can assign the focus magnifier to a button so you can use it with any lens, just check out the custom key settings.


----------



## Neutral (Mar 16, 2015)

RGF said:


> Hi
> 
> I rented a Sony A7R and after the week was over I had a love / hate relationship with the body.
> 
> ...



With native lenses it pops up automatically when you focus manually.
With 3d party lenses, e.g. Canon lenses with Metabone adaptor this does not work as adaptor possibly does not pass back information to the camera that lens is being focused manually.
To pop up focus magnification you can use C1 button - for which this is default function to pop up focus magnification.
Hope this help.
Sony a7R with Canon 17TSE or EF 24-70 f/2.8L USM II is perfect combo for still photography (not action /sport)


----------



## RGF (Mar 18, 2015)

Neutral said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...



I'll see if I can test it at a local camera store.

I wonder if it will work with lens that the Meta Bones does AF.


----------



## RGF (Mar 18, 2015)

msm said:


> When getting a new body, it is usually good practice to spend a day or 2 to dive into the menus and learn all the options and set up the camera to behave as desired.
> 
> For instance you can assign the focus magnifier to a button so you can use it with any lens, just check out the custom key settings.



I had a day and got the basic down. Just did never figured this one out


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 18, 2015)

On a7s, Press then Hold will give magnify view on LCD.

Not sure if same for a7r.


----------



## tculotta (Mar 18, 2015)

Press the C1 button by the shutter release. This reveals the red rectangle where the magnification will occur. Press again for 7X, press again for 14X, and again to return to regular view. 

The default on mine for magnification was for 2 seconds which was annoying. I changed it to be "on" until I turned it off.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RGF (Mar 19, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> On a7s, Press then Hold will give magnify view on LCD.
> 
> Not sure if same for a7r.



I think there are subtle differences between the A7s and A7R plus a sony lens versus a canon lens attached via a MetaBones adapter?


----------

